# Which Sirius pnp to buy?



## mcourson (Sep 27, 2004)

I am going to go with Sirius. But I can not decide between the clarion and the Audiovox pnp2. These are my 2 choices because of the deal I am getting on the equipment. Which is better and why?


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

I'd recommend the Audiovox for 2 reasons. First it has a boombox available. You may not know you want one today, but I wouldn't be surprised if you want one in the future. Secondly, the display on the Clarion is far too small for the size of the unit. The best part of having the PNP (to me at least) is the great displays.

You might also check out posts on those 2 radios at SiriusBackStage as well.


----------

